# Our first night in our first van



## Michellecameron (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi all, we picked up our new Tribute 669 last week at the NEC and this week we went wild at new Galloway dark skies thanks to advice on this forum, along the raiders road to otter point......wow what a great wild spot, me the wife , her sister, our 2 year old Darcy and our 2 fox terriers where treated to fantastic night of -5 deg with loads of shooting stars, thank god for webasto diesel heating, thank you wild camping for getting us of to a great start  

The Cameron's


----------



## jamesmarshall (Oct 29, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## Tbear (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi

Sure its the first of many great nights

Richard


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Oct 29, 2012)

It's a great life.
You just keep looking forward to the next time.


----------



## dave and mary (Oct 29, 2012)

we find the more you do it the better it gets, we have been motor homing for about 40 years have met some great people and made good friends. May meet you some time. Enjoy     :have fun::drive:


----------



## Rsykes103 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi can you give location details please of where you stopped :drive:


----------



## Michellecameron (Oct 29, 2012)

*Raiders road , new Galloway Forrest*

We stayed Friday night at the clattershaw visitors centre as we had read about that spot on this site but on Saturday we headed further along the road and found the "raiders road" sign posted and also mentioned on this site, after about 4 miles of Forrest road you come across Otter point car park & toilets and it's a fantastic spot about 40ft from the river with a great piece of foreshore, as soon as my membership passes paypals clearing I will post some pictures, we will be back there soon


----------



## Michellecameron (Nov 4, 2012)

Weekend spent bolting more "stuff" onto the van ready for next weekend trip to the Cairngorms , why is it that I'd doesn't matter how much you spend there's always tons more to do to the bloody thing to get them just the way you want it :-(


----------



## Edward B (Nov 4, 2012)

Raiders road forest drive closes for the winter at the end of October until the end of May. I think this is also the case with most other FCS forest drives so it would be wise to check with forestry commision before driving far. There are however lots of other fantastic wild sites round here. A stunning site at the other end of Raiders road is Stroan Loch.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 4, 2012)

Welcome Camerons! You're off to a great start by the sounds of it 

:wave:


----------



## Michellecameron (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for that, we are hoping that the Cairngorms are nice and cold this weekend so we can test the webasto to the limit, we did our first local ferry crossing last night and what a pleasure it was to watch strictly on the tv all the way across the river Clyde


----------



## Michellecameron (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks ginger, we are just back from a weekend in Fort William & Aviemore, it was very cold outside at night but all I can say is thank god for Webasto diesel heating, we had to get up twice to turn it down it was so hot:tongue:


----------

